# Distinguishing between virtual (sampled) instruments and 'real' orchestras / musicians?



## roach1245 (May 4, 2022)

Hi all, I was wondering about the following:

Tracks like Hans Zimmer's Gladiator, Steve Jablonsky's Transformers etc. are all recorded by 'real live' orchestras / musicians (sorry if I'm using the wrong terminology, am quite new to digital music production).

I was less certain about some of my other favourite tracks which I couldn't find background information about, such as:

Honour - Black Hydra


Fearless Motivation - Roccia


Audiomachine - New Beginnings


Do you have clues in your trained ears as to what would indicate the extent to which these tracks are recorded by 'real' musicians or digitally made? Or is it a hybrid of both in these cases?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Breaker (May 12, 2022)

I'm pretty sure that all three tracks are 100% done with virtual instruments.
The only thing that sounds like it could be a live instrument is the intro/outro guitar on the Audiomachine track.


----------

